# Help with still air incubation.



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

So my mother in law let me use a old incubator that her father made her many years ago. It's been sitting in the garage for the last 20 years. I cleaned it and set it up and got it running. It's a very simple design. Just lights for heat, thermostat and a dish for water. My main problem is that I've found a few different recommendations for temperature. I was wondering what other people using still air incubators run them at? Thanks.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

102..................


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like a solid 100.5. If it's still air, be sure to rotate the eggs and also move the outer ones toward the inside on an ongoing basis.


----------

